# Can I move out with my kids?



## Wally79 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi there,
I have to start a new thread here. Im going to move out by mid January. 
Am I allowed to have the kids staying with me 3/4 times at week or I need to file separation first and child custody?

Thanks


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In all likelihood, the latter!

Get with your attorney and just see to it that all of your i's are dotted and that your t's are all crossed!*


----------



## Grapes (Oct 21, 2016)

speak with lawyer first and foremost. Are you in fear for the kids with the strange behavior?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

If your wife is ok with it then it's all good.


----------

